# Anyone ever build a wooden duck boat???



## deeker (Aug 3, 2010)

I own a home made "lay out" boat, made from marine plywood. I am going to restore it. 

Early 90's I swamped it while goose hunting in Utah lake. My lab, Crow and I had an interesting day of it, to say the least.

Long story short, when we finally got back to shore....and I pulled it onto the trailer....the small beam in the bow....came off of the boat.

Going to be fixing it for use again this season.

Pics asap.

Kevin


----------



## CGC4200 (Aug 19, 2010)

*custom wooden boats*

I know a guy that commercial fishes trot lines and nets on KY Lake.
He had a wooden boat that he had built, said it would handle the rough
waves better, his family also brail boated for mussels then, gave us some
sour meat in July, stunk so bad we puked setting lines, but it caught
channel catfish on Barkley, had a great fish fry with a few fixings with
help from the wives.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Aug 20, 2010)

Not exactly what you've described but here's a couple of pics of my 46 year old Davidson rowboat I recently had re-done.
I stripped off all the old wood and had it replaced with old growth Douglas Fir. That included the gunwales, the keel, the knees and a couple of other bits. The mahogany transom was strengthened with epoxy and a marine plywood bit added on the stern.
First pic shows the new wood and was taken during sanding and masking process.
The second pic is after one coat of primer and two coats of Yacht Blue marine enamel.
In keeping it "retro" I have a 1978 two cylinder Evinrude 4 1/2 hp outboard, a 24 year old custom built Tyee trolling rod by RichMake, a 28 year old Daiwa 275 centrepin reel and a 30 year old priest. I was gifted with some old Lucky Louie plugs and some Gibbs spoons a few years back and I'm going to try to row myself into the Tyee Club of BC here in Campbell River.
As an aside, back in 1948 my Dad built an 8' punt from two pieces of plywood using plans from a Popular Mechanics book I think. Had a ton of fun in that little thing and caught my first trout from it in 1949.
Hope your project works out ok.

Take care.


----------



## deeker (Aug 20, 2010)

Dave, your pics are a no show.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Aug 21, 2010)

deeker said:


> Dave, your pics are a no show.



I don't know why they don't show to you as they show to me.
Seems I can't move them from where they currently are.
No worries though, I'll upload them to photobucket tomorrow and post them over.

Update:

For some reason that escapes me I still see the pics on my preview and can't seem to upload from photobucket either.
Best bet to see the pics is to go here:

http://forum.surfermag.com/forum/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=1868129&an=0&page=0

I'm getting slower in my old age for some reason. LOL

Take care.


----------



## little possum (Sep 6, 2010)

Never built one, but would like to. Or just to own one. They say the wooden boats have a sole.

I have hunted out of a hand made fiberglass boat, kind of a layout boat set up, probably 15 foot long though. Has a 25hp tiller on it and is a nice little set up.

Uncle and his hunting buddy picked up a 2 man layout-fiberglass, and had to do a little patch work. But they enjoyed it at the coast. I was too chicken to get in seeing that the sound was white capping. 

I have a Carolina skiff, and I have grown to love the way the fiberglass rides, seems that the heavier boats dont beat and bang on you the way aluminum does.

Deek, check out Toller boat works. He is a local round here and makes some top notch looking boats


----------

